# Another 20" on ebayyyyyy



## fxo550 (Nov 6, 2012)

Wao!! So many 20" around?


----------



## rlhender (Nov 6, 2012)

I think yours is loaded with gold?


----------



## Buster1 (Nov 6, 2012)

ONLY $8000 or something rediculous!


----------



## fxo550 (Nov 7, 2012)

*wow*

I am just testing waters LOL

So far two super good offers on e*b*a*y*

one low ball offer $1,700

one so so offer $3,500

many e**b*a**y inbox offers and trade offers,GOOD TRADE OFFERS WOW what is going on whit this kid bikes???


----------



## ratina (Nov 7, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Super-Rare-...Y0ZJ38G66lDgZXHIZwgA4II=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## jpromo (Nov 7, 2012)

I'd say take 3500$ while you can.. they're hot now but won't be forever!


----------



## Buster1 (Nov 7, 2012)

Why are these going for so much???


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 7, 2012)

check this one
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Bal...993&pid=100012&prg=1014&rk=4&sd=290789644831&


----------



## jpromo (Nov 8, 2012)

I wonder if this is that young couple that collect 20"ers and displays them hanging from their kitchen ceiling--Cliff and Shannon? Racine WI sounds about right..


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Nov 8, 2012)

*Nope*

Not them, its mine. Need to russel up some funds. never heard of the couple your refering too.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 8, 2012)

You guys are forgetting the schwinn factor and the convenience with these.
They are great in riding short distances then sticking em in your pocket for safekeeping until you need to ride to the next spot.
Chris


----------



## bricycle (Nov 8, 2012)

jpromo said:


> I'd say take 3500$ while you can.. they're hot now but won't be forever!




I'd do the happy dance if I could get $3500.00 for a 20"er.....


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 8, 2012)

bricycle said:


> I'd do the happy dance if I could get $3500.00 for a 20"er.....




I would go straight to Disneyyyyyyland, which is coincidentally nearby the point of sale.
Chris


----------



## spoker (Nov 9, 2012)

*20 inch ballooner*

there is a nice 20 inch black phantom on copake auction estimate is 4 to 600!!!!


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 9, 2012)

...and here this poor seller can't even get $99 for his little vintage Huffy after several relists, even offering free shipping. Must be the 16" wheels that kill the deal?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HUFFY-Conve...844?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a251d900c

Dave


----------



## mason_man (Nov 9, 2012)

*20"er*

I have 20" wheels,a tank, rack. If only i had a crank and pedals.

Ray


----------



## fxo550 (Nov 9, 2012)

mason_man said:


> I have 20" wheels,a tank, rack. If only i had a crank and pedals.
> 
> Ray




That is a nice one.


----------



## rlhender (Nov 9, 2012)

spoker said:


> there is a nice 20 inch black phantom on copake auction estimate is 4 to 600!!!!





I was hoping no one would see that....I was hoping I could get it for under $2000

Rick


----------



## mason_man (Nov 9, 2012)

fxo550 said:


> That is a nice one.




Thanks fxo550, It's a 1949.

Ray


----------



## aggiechad2005 (Nov 11, 2012)

rlhender said:


> I was hoping no one would see that....I was hoping I could get it for under $2000
> 
> Rick




Only problem is Schwinn never made a 20" Phantom, key in on the fact that this one is "Restored" as in created.


----------



## rlhender (Nov 11, 2012)

aggiechad2005 said:


> Only problem is Schwinn never made a 20" Phantom, key in on the fact that this one is "Restored" as in created.





True but I like it...
Rick


----------



## Jaime13 (Nov 12, 2012)

These are a few of my 20'' balloons!!!


----------



## fxo550 (Nov 13, 2012)

Jaime13 said:


> These are a few of my 20'' balloons!!!




Nice collection jaime.


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 14, 2012)

Jaime13 said:


> These are a few of my 20'' balloons!!!




I really like your collection of 20" Schwinns. I'm all for preserving these smaller classic bicycles. 

Dave


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 14, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Ant...520?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ccc75dab0


----------



## Jaime13 (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you guys, i will show all of them little by little..hope we can get to see more of these 20'' balloon bikes out there


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 5, 2012)

Im taking bets on this one
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SCHWINN-20-...126?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ccd0e0a16
I'll say 1050 is the magic number


----------



## PeterScherer (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm betting $980.
~Peter


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 6, 2012)

Seller must be ecstatic. $1325.00 with 1day 17hrs to go...


----------



## PeterScherer (Dec 6, 2012)

*Dang*

There goes my estimate. Anyone know exactly why these are going for so much?
~Peter


----------

